# Looking for approximate age...



## baborelli (Jan 1, 2020)

Picked up a few bottles at a consignment shop. I'm a lover of beach glass and the history of it. So that leads me to love bottles. I did research on what they are but hard to know the age...one says Laxol, one is listerine, one looks like an ink bottle with stopper, and one says Mexican linament.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 1, 2020)

The Laxol bottle is most likely from 1900-1910 and contained, as it's name alludes to, a laxative. It's a beautiful bottle that can fetch about $20. The ink well is a cone ink... any name embossed on the shoulder or base? Does the Mexican Liniment actually say "Mexican Mustang Liniment" or just Mexican Liniment?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 1, 2020)

The Laxol bottle has an interesting unique shape and color.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 2, 2020)

You are right, slugplate -- it is a late Mexican Mustang Liniment.
Here is an earlier (pontil-scarred) example:


----------



## baborelli (Jan 2, 2020)

slugplate said:


> The Laxol bottle is most likely from 1900-1910 and contained, as it's name alludes to, a laxative. It's a beautiful bottle that can fetch about $20. The ink well is a cone ink... any name embossed on the shoulder or base? Does the Mexican Liniment actually say "Mexican Mustang Liniment" or just Mexican Liniment?


I will recheck the bottles when I get home from work but the one bottle does say "Mexican mustang linament". The little sort of square bottle has writing on it too... It says glycol something... I will have to recheck. Thanks for helping..


----------



## baborelli (Jan 2, 2020)

Harry Pristis said:


> You are right, slugplate -- it is a late Mexican Mustang Liniment.
> Here is an earlier (pontil-scarred) example:
> 
> View attachment 201085


When do you think it's from?


----------



## slugplate (Jan 2, 2020)

baborelli said:


> I will recheck the bottles when I get home from work but the one bottle does say "Mexican mustang linament". The little sort of square bottle has writing on it too... It says glycol something... I will have to recheck. Thanks for helping..


The square is a glycothymoline (sp?)... pretty common. The Mexican Mustang Liniment was used for horses, like we use Ben Gay or the like. I believe it was also used for human conditions and is kind of a weird med. Of course it was billed as a multi use med claiming amazing healing powers.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 2, 2020)

baborelli said:


> When do you think it's from?


The liniment itself was manufactured in the 1850s, was pontiled and aqua in color. Since your bottle seems to be a very light aqua and I don't see a pic of the base, I can only estimate it at the very early 1900s. If it has a pontil mark, you're looking at 1850s-1870s time frame.


----------



## baborelli (Jan 2, 2020)

That is so cool... Very interesting to read about these things. No pontil mark on this one. There is also no writing on the ink bottle... My true love  is the glass I collect on the beach from these bottles.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Nov 6, 2020)

slugplate said:


> The liniment itself was manufactured in the 1850s, was pontiled and aqua in color. Since your bottle seems to be a very light aqua and I don't see a pic of the base, I can only estimate it at the very early 1900s. If it has a pontil mark, you're looking at 1850s-1870s time frame.



This Mustang Mexican Liniment bottle was in a box of bottles I recently picked up. Since it has a deep pontile in the base, would this indicate late 1800's manufacture? Many thanks.


----------

